# Home birth stories



## megs79

Hello everyone, just saw this new forum - really pleased to see it here.
I'm planning a home birth (due in November) and would LOVE to hear your home birth stories! 

Hopefully I can add my own in November! 


:flower:


----------



## halas

i dont have one just want to say i wish lol i cant aford to have a home birth but they sound like such a lovley way to give birth so good luck all the ladies that are having one if i have another baby after this guy i am going to try have one


----------



## madasa

I have one, but it's really long so I haven't posted it yet!


----------



## megs79

Which country do you live in Halas? I presume not the UK. I've been taking the NHS for granted! Not fair that everyone can't have this choice for free! x x x


----------



## cho

Ive been thinking of homebirth. sorry why is it expensive? x


----------



## GreatfulMummy

Hi megs79

I had both of my boys at home. For my first lo hospital birth was not an option. My waters broke at 1:30 am and by 05:08 my first little boy was born. I had one puff of gas and air for my first, passed out, so decided against any more. I had no pain releif for my second lo 

I'd loved being at home. It was very relaxed, and the mid wives were brilliant. 

The only down fall was that they didn't help me latch on either boys, and my second lo wasn't fed for 12 hours. I missed his first feed, and then he was so tired he just slept. If I ever had any more at home, thn I would make sure that this was a request on my notes. x


----------



## madasa

Well here it is, I did warn you it was long!

Monday 7th june 2010

I hadn't slept at all all night until about 4.30, and then I managed an hour before my bladder woke me. I drifted off again just after DH went to work and I was dead to the world until he phoned at 10.30. I had to cut him short though, because I could feel something going and had to lurch to the loo. My first thought was, &#8220;yes! My water&#8217;s have broken!&#8221; My second thought was: &#8220;YES! They are clear!&#8221; and my third thought was &#8220;Now I need to phone him back and tell him....&#8221;

He decided he&#8217;d head home fairly soon, even though I wasn&#8217;t feeling any contractions yet, so he could get a couple of last minute things. I went through to DS and told him that Peanut was fed up of being in my tummy now, and wanted to come out.... might even come today! He asked &#8220;Will it be a girl?&#8221; I said &#8220;I don&#8217;t know. We will have to wait and see!&#8221; I also called Mum to let her know, because she was invited to the event. She was still in Pembrokeshire where she&#8217;d been for the weekend, but expected to be home mid-afternoon. Things were going slowly, so I wasn&#8217;t worried. I texted my sister to tell her not to buy the pool liner she was looking at for me.

I really wanted to go for a walk to get things moving, because if I went more than 24hrs before contractions started I might have to go to hospital. But every time I moved there was another gush, and the pads weren&#8217;t really helping that much. Since I was house bound, I undressed again and just wore my dressing gown, to save getting through 20 sets of clothes. I had to settle for going up and down the stairs. I WISH I had invested in a birth ball to bounce on. Lesson learned for next time!

I started getting really mild and irregular contractions, so faint that I wasn&#8217;t sure if it was just wishful thinking. I waited for them to get a bit more definite before I called the midwife unit. They told me to call back when they got to about 7 minutes apart. I borrowed DH&#8217;s iphone so I could use the contraction timer on it. They got stronger and stronger but I was still comfortable, I just felt them as pressure in my back and my bump. 

DH kept himself busy packing away the dog kennel and dining table and inflating the pool and then we spent most of the day relaxing. I kept DS home from nursery so we could all be together, just the 3 of us, for the last time. DH had bought him some mega blocks on his way home, when he was in Toys R Us buying a digital thermometer for the pool.

At around 9ish in the evening, the last of my water went. I could tell, because straight away I could feel the contractions grinding the baby&#8217;s head down on my cervix. The pressure in my back and bump got a lot stronger as well, but it was the pressing on my cervix which was uncomfortable. It was hard to relax through, and when I tensed up it made the contractions themselves hurt as well. I experimented with different ways of managing, groaning, swearing, pacing, rocking.... I found that breathing them away and leaning over helped the most. I called mum to let her know to make her way over soon. I also called the midwives again and described where I was at. They said they would send someone out straight away. There was some water left in the bath and I got in there and that felt pretty good. It made me start thinking of the birthing pool. I asked DH to start filling it and let him know that I had called the midwife unit and someone was on the way.

I went to get some paracetemol, but then decided that it had probably gone a bit far for paracetemol to be any help. I went back to the bathroom to get back in that water while I waited for the pool to be ready, but DH had pulled the plug. That was too much, I sat on the loo and cursed my way through my next contraction. That one HURT. A LOT! I pulled myself together just as Norm let the midwife in. 

She wanted to do an internal, and I&#8217;d originally thought I didn&#8217;t want any, partly because I didn&#8217;t want to feel like I was on a stop watch (they like you to dilate at 0.5cm per hour, or go to hospital) and partly because now my waters had gone there was increased risk of infection. But I was sort of curious, so I decided I&#8217;d have this one but I wouldn&#8217;t have any more. I said &#8220;I had better be 9cms or I will cry!&#8221; Mum arrived just as the midwife was doing the exam &#8211; nice timing! I was a very thin and stretchy 4-5cms, so around halfway there, and far enough along to use the pool! Hooray!
I was aware of people setting stuff up and making drinks but only vaguely. I was concentrating hard on breathing away the contractions &#8211; they were getting stronger and stronger and I didn&#8217;t want to lose it like I had in the bathroom because that just made it a lot worse. Leaning over the back of the sofa helped a lot.

The pool wasn&#8217;t *quite* ready and the midwife suggested I use the loo first. I thought that wasn&#8217;t a bad idea, but then another contraction came and I said &#8220;sod it, I can do that later! I&#8217;m getting in now!&#8221; That was a mistake... I really SHOULD have gone to the loo then, because it turned out that was my last chance. This was about 00.20am. Labour really picked up from here, the contractions were very close together and very strong. The warm water felt delicious &#8211; I'd have spent that money many times over for that relief! I experimented with different positions and felt most comfy on my knees, leaning over the side of the pool, so that&#8217;s how I stayed pretty much the whole time after that, kneeling upright whenever a midwife wanted to check Peanut&#8217;s heart rate.

I remember saying I was going to be sick. I normally hate being sick, I'm a real wimp about it, but I was really glad about it this time, because all I could think was how much it would help me dilate, and bring Peanut to me all the quicker. I think it was DH that brought the bucket for me. Then he went to wash it out and Milton it so it would be ready if he needed to top the pool up, just as another contraction started. I said, "Let mum do that! I need you here!"

Time went a bit squiffy... I have no idea how long it was before I asked for gas and air. The contractions were very strong and pretty much on top of each other, so it was getting harder not to lose it. The gas and air helped a lot, not just to relax me and give some relief, but also because it made me breathe slowly and deeply and that made all the difference.

To me, it felt as if it was very soon after getting in the pool that I started feeling pushy, and that had been not long after finding out I was 4-5cm... Maybe I dilated very quickly and had a gradual second stage? I wondered if I should ask for another internal but decided not to. I used the birth breathing (from Hypnobirthing), and that felt just right so I kept doing it. The second midwife arrived and at one point they had both gone into the living room leaving me alone with Mum and DH. The difference in my next contraction was huge, I&#8217;d only been vaguely aware that there was anyone with me at all, but the moment they left the room, my urge to push trebled. 

Nikki asked me to lift up out of the water every so often so she could check the progress down there. I remember her saying that the head was sitting right there, waiting to be born and I was thinking, &#8220;I know, I can feel it, I can feel just where it is!&#8221; 

I was breathing down with more pressure and could feel everything stretching and opening to let Peanut out. I could feel a little burning, stinging sensation which was worse when I lifted up out of the water. The gas and air helped a lot with that. When I didn&#8217;t feel pushy, I felt kind of heavy. The burning intensified, and I could feel that the head was on its way out, so I put my hand down there to shield myself. That helped so much &#8211; partly because I could protect my most sensitive bit and partly because I could feel so much of the head had been born and I knew I was nearly there! I could feel lots of hair! I stroked the hair for a couple of seconds, thinking &#8220;dear Christ that feels weird!&#8221; I grabbed DH's hand again and pulled it under the water. I was trying to tell him that the head was nearly out, there was loads of hair, he just HAD to feel it.... but in my excitement I&#8217;d forgotten to take the gas and air tube out of my mouth.

I got really excited then, and it was all I could do to not push down hard, not because I felt like I &#8220;needed&#8221; to, but just because I was so close and almost impatient. I kept breathing down with the contractions and very soon (not sure exactly how long, time had gone very strange) I felt an enormous slithery sensation and I heard someone say &#8220;pick your baby up!&#8221; I lifted it up and brought it to my chest and told it that it was the most beautiful thing I had ever seen. It was 2.34am on Tuesday 8th June &#8217;10. 

I was thinking, &#8220;I hope mum has got her camera out.&#8221; I looked up and Mum was there smiling, but no camera. So I reminded her about what she was meant to be doing and looked back at my baby. It was all sort of lilac with lots of black hair, and very obviously perfect. I was rubbing its back and telling it how beautiful it was. A midwife leaned over and rubbed its foot to get it to cry and breathe. It worked &#8211; there was a little whimper and then the colour started changing straight away.
Someone said, &#8220;aren&#8217;t you going to look and see what you&#8217;ve got?&#8221; I had been looking forward to that moment &#8211; finding out the sex myself &#8211; throughout my whole pregnancy and when it came down to it, I&#8217;d forgotten! I was very glad they reminded me though, because the contractions had been so intense when the midwife arrived that I had forgotten to tell them that was what I really wanted to do. So I looked, and said &#8220;We have a girl!&#8221; 

We waited a little before clamping the cord, but in the end I decided to let them do it, I thought it would be easier to get out of the pool and move around if it was cut. I would definitely wait longer next time if possible. She weighed 8lb 7oz and her head circumference was 36cm. 

The placenta was very stubborn and didn&#8217;t want to come out at all, even after a second jab of syntocinon and lots of cuddles and feeding, so they called for an ambulance and I transferred to hospital. They did manage to do a manual extraction (by pulling on the cord). It wasn&#8217;t very nice, but at least I escaped surgery! My tempertaure had sky rocketed so i had to stay in for an IV course of antibiotics, and then LO had some problems with her breathing and had a short stay in special care.... but even with the problems we had afterwards, I am still thrilled about the actual delivery and I can't wait to do it again! I hope DH agrees to one more!


----------



## megs79

Wow - what an amazing thing to read - thank you! x


----------



## wannabubba#4

I hope hope hope to be adding mine in the next month or so... watch this space 

37w from tomorrow so anytime after then lil baby boy xxxx


----------



## Janiepops

Here's the link to mine! Easiest way seeing as i'm typing lefthnded with a baby stuck to my boob lol x

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-a...tic-end-homebirth-noah-albert-07-06-10-a.html


----------



## cupcake23

Here's mine

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/285468-my-news-updated-birth-story-pics.html

.x.


----------



## Michelle1

In the states, home birth is much cheaper than a hospital birth. Home birth is about $4,000, but a hospital birth is anywhere from $11,000 to $15,000.


----------



## megs79

Wow wow wow - amazing stories! x


----------



## angelae36

Right from the start of my pregnancy I wanted a homebirth.
I was told that as I was overweight it would be a no no and I had to have consultant led care etc.

During my pregnancy my BP started to rise. I used to dread check-ups knowing it would probably not be where it should be.
This was also cited as a reason I would have to have my baby in hospital.

So I did an awful lot of reading and asking questions. I even got in touch with an independent midwife for advice and despite what might go wrong (although it was sold to me as it would definately go wrong) I was still adamant that I would have my baby at home. It's not like it was my first baby either. My MW was not happy and did everything to scare me out of it.

By 32 weeks I was measuring big so had to go for a growth scan. My baby was slap bang on the 50th percentile. The Dr. was more interested in changing my due date and talking me out of a homebirth than the scan.

By 37 weeks my BP had gone up to 150/90 so I was sent to the ward for monitoring (at 4.30pm)
My bp came down and I was eventually seen by a Dr. at 10.15pm - by this time I was worn out.
They told me they wanted to start me on Labetalol and I had to stay in hospital.
I told them no-way was I staying so signed myself out with an appointment for the assessment unit the next day.

The next 3 weeks I was going 2-3 times a week for monitoring - which was stressful in itself and eventually came to an agreement with the head of midwifery.
I "could" have a home birth on condition I informed them as soon as I went into labour and if my BP was too high I would transfer.


At 2.45 am on 2nd November (the date I'd calculated from my LMP), I had agonising backache. I had 3 more twinges over the next 12 minutes so decided to get up (and clean the toilet!!)

My contractions stayed in my back (my baby was back to back) and came every 4 - 6 minutes.
By 12.45pm I thought I'd ring for a midwife to come out, thinking it was all getting way too painful - it felt like my spine was being snapped with every contaction.
Around 2.15pm a midwife arrived and examined me. My contractions were still every 4 minutes and I was amazed to be told I was 7 cm's.

Next everything happened at once.
I stood up with a view to turning my baby and as soon as I did my contractions seemed to merge into 1. I couldn't believe how all of a sudden things were happening.
My BP was taken but no-one had a bigger cuff so was probably inaccurate at 150/90. I asked if we were going to hospital to be told we don't have time - we only live 10 minutes away.

While standing, at the end of 1 particularly nasty contraction I felt the need to push so the MW got me back down on the bed for another (very painful) VE.

I was fully dialted, baby had turned (thank goodness) and she could break my waters and baby would probably follow straight away.
So my waters were broken and Abbie arrived with them.
All done without pain relief as the gas and air turned up at the same time as Abbie's head and no tearing, grazing or cutting!

She was born at 3.25pm weighing 7lb 7oz's.
There was meconium in my water but it happend as Abbie was born. MW told me that I should be advised to go to hospital but really she would be fine just to keep an eye on her.

So all in all I got the birth that I wanted.

All I would say to all of the "high risk" mums to be out there is do your research, ask questions and then make up your mind.
If you want a home birth and you are not an "ideal candidate" stick to your guns and don't be bullied.
At the end of the day the medical staff are being cautious which they should but we can also make a well informed decision as to where we want to have our babies.


----------



## Bumbled Bee

i planned a homebirth. Everything was ready to go when I went into labour. I laboured at home for 12 hours in the pool before my cervix was checked and the midwife found i'd only progressed from 5cm to 7cm over 12 hours even though i was having at least 4 long painful contractions in 10 minutes with only about 20 seconds inbetween. 
We decided to transfer to hospital, and on the way there, i felt an incredible urge to push. I dilated from 7 to 10 in about 7 minutes! Just typical! Got to labour ward, and after 3 hours of pushing, I was taken to the theatre for a forceps delivery. The baby had turned in the back to back position. My son was born at 7:26 after 21 hours in labour.
My advice to women planning a birth at home is being comfortable. My labour stalled because of the baby's position, and also because I was very scared, and couldn't get comfortable in my own home. The pool was AMAZING and would recommend it to everyone.

I'm not sure if I would plan another homebirth, at least not in my own home, I'd gladly go to a cute little b&b in the country, although I don't think they'd like that!


----------



## mamato2more

Michelle1 said:


> In the states, home birth is much cheaper than a hospital birth. Home birth is about $4,000, but a hospital birth is anywhere from $11,000 to $15,000.

Wow! That's pricey! I have never seen a birth cost more than $2400 here in Co.


----------



## Celesse

Link to mine: https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-a...irth-transfer-c-section-birth-story-long.html

*Not* a successful home birth, but a good example of what happens when things go wrong and you need to transfer and how you can still be in control.


----------



## nikki-lou25

Mines on here somewhere, I'll go and find it and repost it. I love reading other peoples HB stories :)


----------



## nikki-lou25

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-announcements-birth-stories/266237-my-dds-homebirth-story.html

Here we are...this is Aimees quite long birth story ;)


----------



## pinkmummy

I had T at home and it was the best experience of my life EVER! :thumbup: x


----------



## trumpetbum

Lovely, ladies. Thanks for sharing :)


Friday night, 8th March 2002.

I could feel half hourly contractions sitting in my mils house. I didn't plan on getting too excited though, as i'd been having contractions off and on all week that had come to nothing. I felt relaxed and happy, and knew i was close to seeing my new baby, Dh's older sister announced that night that she was expecting a baby, and so the atmosphere was wonderful. One baby almost here and another starting its journey.

At home we settled down to watch 'save the last dance', and as the contractions became closer together I realised that things were starting to move along. I began to rock my hips, watching the last of the film on my knees, I told Gary that i thought that i was in very early labour and that i had the feeling that it was going to be a back labour. I was feeling the contractions more in my back.

We tidied up the house a little in preparation and tried to get some sleep. We snuggled up together but i couldn't doze off, so Gary ran me a bath with some lavender oil to relax me, and made me a cup of camomile tea. I wanted to release as much tension as possible. After the bath, i had a walk around the house, trying to keep active and when the contractions were around 5 minutes apart and more intense we phoned the midwives to let them know how things were progressing. Around half an hour later, between 3 and 4am, our two lovely midwives arrived and my contractions eased off a little while i adjusted to the new presence in the house. We chatted and i got to know them a little better and gradually my contractions strengthened again. I was feeling strongly that baby was posterior, and the midwives began to suspect this also when they saw the positions that i was naturally drawn to. Like all fours, hips rotating, and that i was also feeling the contractions intensly in my back.

The pattern of the contractions was one strong followed by one mild and things were progressing slowly. I was amazed at the space between contractions where i could catch my breath, as it was so different from the sharp contractions that crashed into one another, which i experianced when i was induced with my elder daughter Kayleigh.

We sent dh to bed, he was pale and tired and i needed him fully awake. We'd been awake since 6am on Friday morning, and i was tiring a little. I chatted and breathed through the contractions as they became stronger and when Gary woke up i was having my back rubbed with some clary sage and lavender oil. This was bliss.

He made a little toast, and i decided that it would help me if i had a nap to revive me. I went to bed and managed to doze, moaning and breathing through each contraction, i felt relief after this short rest and knelt up in bed, though the contractions were very strong and intense. They still seemed to be trying to turn the baby, it was like climbing, without ever getting any higher. I began to turn to Gary, and the midwives left us alone, i hugged his legs and he rubbed my sacrum gently with each new contraction. Easing off at the peak, then i walked, squatted, kneeled, tried all fours to help me cope with the contractions. The strongest ones seemed to come when i went to pee, which was frequently. and with each visit there was more and more bloody show.

Anxious to speed things up, the midwives offered to break my bag of waters, but i was hesitant to say the least especially as baby was still trying to turn. At around 3.30pm on Saturday, my waters broke naturally, baby was still posterior, and the m/ws were hoping to see the baby before they had to change shifts. The contractions were so intense, i found myself praying while blowing and breathing. I felt only semi conscious of what was happening around me. I was sitting backwards on a chair on a disposable mat,waters leaking furiously, , leaning forward and cocentrating on getting through the peak of the contractions when my mum, mil and young sil arrived.

Gary sent them to make tea, & have a glass of wine, as i only wanted gary with me at that point. The midwives changed over at about 4.30pm, they made the changeover as smoothly as possible and i was glad that they were fresh and energetic as it breathed some life into me. We decided on a bath to help ease contractions which by this time were so intense that i was grasping Garys hand but couldn't bear for him to touch me. 

The bath was a godsend , i tried to fill it more..turning in the water to find comfort. As i did i felt a tremendous uncontrollable urge to bear down. I heard a loud grunt and realised it was me, you could visibly see my uterus pushing down to Garys amazement. I returned to my room, and got onto the bed, the urge to bear down taking over me, there was an anterior lip due to the position of baby and so i knelt up and blew through the urges until i could no longer resist, grasping poor Gary around the neck and burying my head in his chest. I let myself push as my body dictated, changing to a deep squat, lifting my head to scream out loud at the hardest parts (the most wonderful feeling of release as i did). I felt the head crowning, burning and i reached down to touch babys head. Two more pushes, and the most intense burning sensation, I birthed my babys head.

I blew through the next one while my midwife made sure the cord wasn't around babys neck, then pushed my 9lb 3oz baby into the world. She was born facing out to the world at 7.24 pm , I reached down to grasp her the m/w helped pass her through my legs as i was still on my knees and had been leaning forward. I was filled with elation as i looked at my new daughter, held her to my breast and she nuzzled close. After a little while when it had stopped pulsating Gary cut her cord, the placenta came away easily and naturally and i was able to relax and enjoy my elation with Gary holding me as i nursed our new daughter. I didn't have so much as a graze to fix. The hard work was over and i had my reward.

The house was filling with people, but we stayed in our room to enjoy our little one, bathed her gently and cleaned me up. After an hour, i took her through to the living room where our families were all sitting. Mum had brought me some homemade soup to eat, which was wonderful and very welcome, and everyone congratulated us, toasted the baby and then made their way home leaving us to revel in our new family member. After a camomile tea, dh, Carly and i went to bed together tired and happy. We woke next morning, still grinning and kissing and deliriously happy, and introduced Kayleigh (who'd stayed over with dhs aunt and young cousin)to her new sister. Carly is beautiful. I later found out from my mum that the m/w had been reporting back to the hospital and was only happy to wait another 1/2 hr to an hr for baby to be born before recommending transfer to hospital. If i'd been scanned they also said that they would have tried to talk me out the homebirth, because baby was Posterior and 9lb3oz, so i'm VERY glad that scan didn't go ahead. I am so glad that we were blessed with this wonderful event.


----------



## halas

megs79 said:


> Which country do you live in Halas? I presume not the UK. I've been taking the NHS for granted! Not fair that everyone can't have this choice for free! x x x

i live in australia where apparently our goverment is trying to wipe out home births which infuriates me


----------



## Mervs Mum

Here's mine :D

Sidney's Journey Earthside - An April Fools Day Happy Home Birth


----------



## Rachiebaby24

Date: 23rd April 2010
Time: 1.47am
Pain Relief: NONE!
Duration: 3 hours and 29 minutes (according to my notes)

My baby girl Remi weighing 8lb 2oz and born 2 days before her due date. 

My home birth story!


Thursday started off as any other day. Had been losing my plug over the last few days little by little. I made some cakes in the daytime and had a few Braxton Hicks but nothing painful. At around 10pm I had some more Braxton Hicks which seemed to be quite strong so I started timing them and they were every 10 minutes! Called the midwife to let her know and she said to call her if anything got worse. I then texted Mervs Mum to let her know things were starting! 

At this point I felt like I needed to poo. Went to the loo and nothing so came back into the living room and me and OH were laughing and saying we hoped that this was it. The pains then started getting much stronger and so I told OH to fill up the pool, as it could take a while to fill it up and I wanted it ready in case I needed it. I then called the midwife again and she said was already at another hombirth hich had luckily finished and she would be along when she was done. 

I sat down on the sofa and then suddenly needed to poo again. I went into the loo and sat on the toilet. OH couldnt fill up the pool from the kitchen so he was filling up a bucket in the bathroom and filling the pool that way (our flat is weirdly shaped and the hose wouldnt fit from the kitchen). 

Anyway, I sat on the loo and the watery poo came!! I was utterly embarrassed as my OH was in there (I dont even fart in front off my OH) and it really stank and so I got the complete giggles and could not stop laughing hysterically and so me and OH were having a laugh about that! After I had finished, for some reason I felt comfortable in the bathroom so stayed in there and got naked! I was swaying my hips and smiling because I knew I was finally in labour. My boobs were leaking constantly and I was just deep breathing through each contraction. I gave myself a pep talk to myself in the bathroom, telling myself that I had done this before and soon, baby would be here and the pain would be gone. 

I came into the sitting room, we dimmed the lights and my OH lit some candles and put on some reggae music. I was going to get in the pool but then decided against it as i was coping with the contractions by walking and swaying my hips so thought I would leave the pool for when the pains were becoming unbearable. 

Most of this time I leant against the wall and sawyed my hips and breathed and counted my way through all the contractions like this .......breath in....1...breathe out......breathe in....2.....breathe out and so on. At this point, they were lasting up to 10 and were at their worst about number 5/6.

The midwife then arrived and suddenly the pains were lasting to 16 of my counting breaths and so I explained all this to the midwife. I dont know how frequent the contractions were but I did have some time in between to joke and talk with the midwife. She said i was very good at explaining exactly what i was feeling. I am not a fan of internals and so she did not examine me, she just said to go with my body and I seemed to be listening to it and coping well so she did not feel the need to. She checked the baby with the sonic aid a few times and the baby sounded fine the whole time. 

About 1am the pains got much more painful and I tried different positions to get comfortable. I was in transition at this point and told my midwife this (!) as during the contractions I felt as though I could not cope with them, although I was ok in between the contractions and so i knew i was nearing the end. I layed on the floor for a bit on my side, sat in between my OH's legs, stood up and leant on my OH and couldnt get comfortable. I did not feel any desire to get in the pool, although I did lean over the side of it and put my hands in the water which was really nice and my OH wet my face and hair with the water to cool me down. The second midwife arrived and we were chatting and they were eating the cakes i made earlier during the gap in between the contractions. 

I started to really feel I couldnt cope now and was moaning to my OH and the midwife that I couldnt do this, the pain was too bad etc. I kept asking why was the labour going on for so long and why hadnt my waters broken yet. I felt I needed to wee with each contraction and my midwife said my waters were bulging thats why.

At 1.25am (i remember the time cos i asked what the time was)....I felt I was nearing the end and needed to get somfortable to give birth so we put loads of covers and padding on my recliner chair and reclined it so that the leg part was out. I opened my legs which was lovely. The pains were really bad now and I was scared that I was going to give birth with the waters intact. I was trying to cry at this point and my OH came and sat on the chair and i was holding on to him and crying (wel trying to) and saying Im sorry i cant do this. After a short while I felt the urge to push....the pushing was incredibly painful and after two contractions and gently pushing, some water came out and the midwife told me that my waters had gone. I then had a third contraction and told the midwife "she is coming out of my bum!".....I felt her head move under and she started to crown. I panicked at this point (dont know why - i did the same with Maley) and held my breath. My OH was whispering in my ear to keep breathing and gently push, which I did and her head was born. Felt like an eternity waiting for the next contraction and then it came and one push and she was delivered along with loads of water, screaming on to my chest.

We had lots of skin to skin and then daddy had a cuddle whilst I was looked at. I had wanted a physchological third stage but the midwives were slightly concerned about how much blood I had down there so I was given the injection. Placenta was fine and I was fine. I had a tear which my midwife described as a 'nick'. I have since had baths with my trusty Dettol and have not experienced any stinging or when I go wee so it must be tiny!

By 4am, I had had a bath, something to eat and was in my own bed and it was absolute bliss. 

It was a truly amazing experience having my baby at home and fully recommend it! I will definately have a home birth with any future children if I have any more.


----------



## Mervs Mum

halas said:


> megs79 said:
> 
> 
> Which country do you live in Halas? I presume not the UK. I've been taking the NHS for granted! Not fair that everyone can't have this choice for free! x x x
> 
> i live in australia where apparently our goverment is trying to wipe out home births which infuriates meClick to expand...

I heard this!!!! Incredible!!!!


----------



## SIEGAL

Does anyone know if Gas and Air (i googled - call etonox) is available in the US during homebirth? I though during home birth (maybe just US) you are not allowed any pain relief unless you go to hospital.


----------



## Mervs Mum

I dont think many places in the US use G&A like we do over here. I know one of the HB group members who is from the UK but in the US looked into it for her HB and it was a no go. I dont think its really used in hospital in the US TBH.


----------



## snagglepat

What a fantastic thread!

My last birth story is a long one too, so I'll post the link - which includes pictures - https://www.ginaroberts.com/birthofember 

It was wonderful. I say at the end of that story that I'd love to do it again and now I'm going to get to which is really exciting. Another home lotus birth is in the planning for us. :)

Gina. x


----------



## Mervs Mum

Gina! I loved your birth story! :cloud9: there were parts that really took me back to Sidney's birth.....thank you x


----------



## goddess25

I dont have time to read all the threads right now but i will certainly be looking at it later. I am planning a home birth with my next babe although its going to take some convincing before my DH agrees.


----------



## nikki-lou25

I love these birth stories!


----------



## Mervs Mum

nikki-lou25 said:


> I love these birth stories!

Me too!! I'm a total HB junkie!!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

So am I :blush: however, I had my first anxiety dream about having a hospital birth last night! Eesh I hope I don't ever re-run that one!


----------



## kiwimama

thanks for sharing ladies - I just love reading homebirth stories!


----------



## megs79

Wow, have read all of these completely glued to the screen - amazing and so interesting! I'm actually excited about when it comes to giving birth (it is my first though!!)


----------



## MandaAnda

Mine ended up being a hospital birth, but I think it shows that planning a home birth informs you very well and ensures that you're likely to have a good birth, where ever it ends up taking place. Here.


----------



## JenStar1976

Here's mine!

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-a...-alexander-david-james-12-january-2010-a.html

xx


----------



## pip2009

My homebirth didn't go to plan as I ended up transferring to hospital but thought I would share a short version anyway as the home part was a really positive experience...

I went into labour naturally at 40+2 with the contractions starting at around 4pm. I practised my hypnobirthing techniques and at around 2am I decided to give the midwife a ring as they were becoming stronger and more regular. She arrived and examined me and I was 4cms so in established labour :) Hubby was instructed to start filling the pool and the minute I got in I knew it was a great idea to get a pool! So there I stayed for hours, kneeling over the side and rocking my hips from side to side and losing all sense of time altogether. I had a little moment where I lost the plot slightly and started wailing that I couldn't do it but then my midwife introduced me to that lovely thing called gas and air! I was 6-7cms by this time and with the gas and air by my side I was feeling pretty good. Fast forward to 11am and I was fully dilated and ready to push, this was where the hard worked started for me! I pushed for 2hrs and I was completely knackered, I just had no energy left whatsoever (I hadn't slept for over 24hrs at this point) and I had no idea how I was going to get this baby out. The midwives obviously realised I was in a bit of a state and despite their best encouragement and the fact that Ollie's head was clearly visible I just couldn't do it so they made the decision to call an ambulance :( Unfortunately this was my worst nightmare and I started to panic which just made everything worse. Its definitely true what the hypnobirthers say about fear=pain, the panic I felt about going to hospital had a huge effect on the pain I felt. My memory is pretty hazy about what happened when we got there but basically I was taken straight to the delivery room where Ollie was delivered by ventouse at 13.30pm. 

I was gutted we didn't have our homebirth but I would plan another one with our next baby without a doubt. My labour at home was fantastic, I was so relaxed and in control and would even go so far as to say I actually enjoyed it! I would recommend it to anyone! Roll on the next one and hopefully we will get the full homebirth experience next time :)


----------



## madasa

THANK YOU ladies, these stories are great :D


----------



## milkmachine

super stories!


----------



## emmi26

hey megs79 im due in november too and im having a home birth everyone thinks im mad glad i found someone else whos doing one too!!!


----------



## glitterbug

Waters broke in bed at 04:30, callled the hospital at 5am and they called my on call midwife. She told me it woluld be a while and to get some sleep. I couldn't, so decided to have a bath and put on some makeup instead (crazy I know!) During this time my OH put on my tens machine for me, as he had read that it works better if you put it on as soon as the contractions start to get used to it. I never got past a level 6 on it because it was too uncomfortable between contractions, but the booster button was great when they were coming on stronger!!
My contractions were really close together, like every 3 minutes, but the midwife told me not to worry as I could still speak through them.
She called at 8am to say she'd be in to check on me in an hour, by which time I was breathing through each contraction and hadn't managed to get enough time to eat even half a slice of toast!
She checked me and I was 9cm already, which was a relief as I worried she'd say I had ages to go!
We watched TV and OH made some bacon sandwiches for the midwives (The on call midwife called for backup when she realised how far along I was)
At this point I was 10cm but didn't feel the urge to push and kept apologising!! I was getting a little pressure every other contraction, but not enough to make me want to do anything. 
So the midwife had me up on my feet, which really got things moving!! I then decided I needed the loo, to which she told me it was the baby coming. I was certain it wasn't so she let me go...I was right, I did need to go and felt better afterwards!:rofl:
Tried pushing standing up but felt a right idiot!! So I had OH sat on my ball, and I squatted down in front of him with my elbows hooked over his legs for support. Still not having the greatest urge to push, but the pressure was enough to get things moving and 40 minutes later out popped my little boy and it was the greatest feeling in the world at 13:15
Unfortunately I had suffered a 3b tear and had to be taken to hospital for a repair under a spinal which upset me, but I honestly didn't feel it and would never have known.

Being at home was so relaxing. I could do what I wanted when I wanted and my OH felt more comfortable. I think this helped me stay focused and positive throughout so I would highly recommend it!! xxxx


----------



## kate.m.

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-a...posterior-baby-eventual-forceps-delivery.html

Heres my birth story: planned homebirth, ending in a forceps delivery. sounds traumatic& scary, but i wouldnt do anything different next time! and me and little man are both happy & safe, which is what matters :thumbup:! didnt enjoy stopping in hospital overnight after tho :cry:


----------



## glitterbug

kate.m. said:


> https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-a...posterior-baby-eventual-forceps-delivery.html
> 
> Heres my birth story: planned homebirth, ending in a forceps delivery. sounds traumatic& scary, but i wouldnt do anything different next time! and me and little man are both happy & safe, which is what matters :thumbup:! didnt enjoy stopping in hospital overnight after tho :cry:

:hug: for the hospital stay. I hated mine too, it was the only part I didn't like!! xxx


----------



## madasa

glitterbug said:


> kate.m. said:
> 
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-a...posterior-baby-eventual-forceps-delivery.html
> 
> Heres my birth story: planned homebirth, ending in a forceps delivery. sounds traumatic& scary, but i wouldnt do anything different next time! and me and little man are both happy & safe, which is what matters :thumbup:! didnt enjoy stopping in hospital overnight after tho :cry:
> 
> :hug: for the hospital stay. I hated mine too, it was the only part I didn't like!! xxxClick to expand...

Me too... we were in from early hrs tuesday to saturday afternoon.... it was the longest nearly-a-week of my life! :( I wouldn't change a thing about my delivery, but I would probably change a few things about my 3rd stage, if I had my time again... but (unlike my hosp birth) I don't feel sad or angry about the experience at all, I smile like a maniac every time I think about it, it was awesome!


----------



## megs79

Hi emmi - yep me too, and some people have even said i'm selfish! It's a no-brainer for me, I hope it works out for both of us! x


----------



## TattiesMum

OK .... I can't resist :haha:

This is an old story - Tattie is now nearly 19 and a mum herself but, having been with her when she had Kaylum in our local hospital, I find myself still very much a HB addict :D

Tattie was my 2nd baby - I'd had her older sister in hospital and had hated the whole hospital experience so much that I swore I would never go back there again. I had all the usual fights with my GP and midwives but ended up being allocated a *fantastic* community midwife who was as excited about me giving birth at home as I was.

September 1991

I was 10 days overdue, hadn't had any signs that labour was imminent and was stressing more than a little because a hospital induction was looming :(.

The day started normally with me getting myself and Charlotte up and dressed and taking a short trip to the local shops for some bits and pieces. Once we were home I settled down to do some baking and pottered about in the kitchen making a huge array of cakes while Charlotte had a nap.

I gave Charlotte her lunch when she woke and then took her to my friend and neighbour's house where she had a pre-arranged playdate. It was a very hot day, so when I got back home I treated myself to a sit down and a cup of tea while I watched neighbours :blush:

My work colleagues rang just as it was finishing to ask 'haven't you had that baby yet?' :roll: By now it was about 1.20pm and I was starting to feel a little uncomfortable - no actual contractions, just a dragging that I put down to the heat, my advanced pregnancy and wishful thinking!

Once off the phone I went to ice my cakes, and as soon as I started to move around, the dragging morphed into actual contractions. They weren't hugely painful though so I carried on icing. By about 2pm I realised that they were coming every 3 minutes, so I rang my husband to tell him to come home and then rang Rhona (my midwife).

Rhona was actually on holiday, which I did know, but she had asked me to ring her anyway - she said that she was on her way but also instructed me to ring her colleague (Pat) who was officially on duty. By 2.30pm Pat had arrived with a student in tow (I was still cleaning up the kitchen :rofl: ) and she took me upstairs for a VE .... 5cms.

Once that was done I made a cup of tea for us all and we busied ourselves setting up the moses basket and getting the bed and equipment ready - with me pausing to breathe through the contractions which were by now very strong. Rhoda arrived and her and Pat caught up with notes.

At about 3pm my husband arrived home just as I felt myself going into transition - contractions almost continuous now and it was impossible to get comfortable. I tried so many positions, moving around like a mad thing - no easy feat in a small bedroom with three midwives and one husband getting in the way! Eventually I settled on the bed, half sitting up - my waters finally broke and it was time to push.

Tattie was born, after 4 pushes, at 3.16pm - an 8lb pink and white bundle, delivered straight onto my stomach. No tears and just a small graze.

I cut her cord myself and just settled back in my own bed to enjoy her and give her her first feed. After my placenta had been delivered (naturally) I handed her to Rhoda and went to take a bath (oh the joy of being able to clean up in my own bathroom!!!) while the midwives weighed and checked Tattie over and my husband changed the bedding and hung pink balloons from the bedroom window :)

I popped back into my freshly made bed and we cracked open the bottle of champagne that had been chilling in the fridge since before my due date. My GP arrived to say hello to Tattie and he and all 3 midwives toasted our new arrival and then left us to bring Charlotte home to meet her new sister.

Once the grubby toddler had been prised away, fed, bathed and put to bed we ordered in a chinese and later settled down in our own bed for our first night as a family of four.


----------



## Mervs Mum

Oh I LOVE the idea of putting the pink balloon out of the window!!! :cloud9:


----------



## TattiesMum

Mervs Mum said:


> Oh I LOVE the idea of putting the pink balloon out of the window!!! :cloud9:

LOL ... well I live in a pretty close knit 'urban village' so it was a good way to let the neighbours know without actually having to go round and tell them all :D We still live in the same area now - just one road over, and Tattie and Kaylum live only 10 doors down from the house she was born in :D


----------



## Mervs Mum

TattiesMum said:


> Mervs Mum said:
> 
> 
> Oh I LOVE the idea of putting the pink balloon out of the window!!! :cloud9:
> 
> LOL ... well I live in a pretty close knit 'urban village' so it was a good way to let the neighbours know without actually having to go round and tell them all :D We still live in the same area now - just one road over, and Tattie and Kaylum live only 10 doors down from the house she was born in :DClick to expand...

How did you feel when you move from the house she was born in? I am not looking forward to leaving here.....we've no reason to yet but in time we'd like to downsize and move somewhere more rural....leaving Sid's birth place does put me off.


----------



## TattiesMum

Mervs Mum said:


> TattiesMum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mervs Mum said:
> 
> 
> Oh I LOVE the idea of putting the pink balloon out of the window!!! :cloud9:
> 
> LOL ... well I live in a pretty close knit 'urban village' so it was a good way to let the neighbours know without actually having to go round and tell them all :D We still live in the same area now - just one road over, and Tattie and Kaylum live only 10 doors down from the house she was born in :DClick to expand...
> 
> How did you feel when you move from the house she was born in? I am not looking forward to leaving here.....we've no reason to yet but in time we'd like to downsize and move somewhere more rural....leaving Sid's birth place does put me off.Click to expand...

It was OK actually :hugs: Both Tattie and her younger brother were born there, but it's still nice to be able to pass it and remember even though we don't live there anymore .... much, much more special than passing some faceless hospital :D


----------



## Mervs Mum

TattiesMum said:


> Mervs Mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TattiesMum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mervs Mum said:
> 
> 
> Oh I LOVE the idea of putting the pink balloon out of the window!!! :cloud9:
> 
> LOL ... well I live in a pretty close knit 'urban village' so it was a good way to let the neighbours know without actually having to go round and tell them all :D We still live in the same area now - just one road over, and Tattie and Kaylum live only 10 doors down from the house she was born in :DClick to expand...
> 
> How did you feel when you move from the house she was born in? I am not looking forward to leaving here.....we've no reason to yet but in time we'd like to downsize and move somewhere more rural....leaving Sid's birth place does put me off.Click to expand...
> 
> It was OK actually :hugs: Both Tattie and her younger brother were born there, but it's still nice to be able to pass it and remember even though we don't live there anymore .... much, much more special than passing some faceless hospital :DClick to expand...

Oh yes totally! My mum and her sisters and brother were all born at home and I think it's so cool I can stand outside the houses they were born in. They only moved 4 doors down the village from the house the older girls were born in to the one mum and my uncle were born in. I've been in the very room my mum was born in as my grandparents lived there for the rest of their lives. :cloud9:
My hubby's old boss came to see us and was saying that Sid's name (our surname starts 'S') sounds like a famous Yorkshire cricketer and maybe they will put one of those blue plaques outside the house saying 'This is the birth place of Sidney Sxxxx who played cricket for Yorkshire and England'......his dad can dream anyway! :lol:


----------



## TattiesMum

Mervs Mum said:


> TattiesMum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mervs Mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TattiesMum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mervs Mum said:
> 
> 
> Oh I LOVE the idea of putting the pink balloon out of the window!!! :cloud9:
> 
> LOL ... well I live in a pretty close knit 'urban village' so it was a good way to let the neighbours know without actually having to go round and tell them all :D We still live in the same area now - just one road over, and Tattie and Kaylum live only 10 doors down from the house she was born in :DClick to expand...
> 
> How did you feel when you move from the house she was born in? I am not looking forward to leaving here.....we've no reason to yet but in time we'd like to downsize and move somewhere more rural....leaving Sid's birth place does put me off.Click to expand...
> 
> It was OK actually :hugs: Both Tattie and her younger brother were born there, but it's still nice to be able to pass it and remember even though we don't live there anymore .... much, much more special than passing some faceless hospital :DClick to expand...
> 
> Oh yes totally! My mum and her sisters and brother were all born at home and I think it's so cool I can stand outside the houses they were born in. They only moved 4 doors down the village from the house the older girls were born in to the one mum and my uncle were born in. I've been in the very room my mum was born in as my grandparents lived there for the rest of their lives. :cloud9:
> My hubby's old boss came to see us and was saying that Sid's name (our surname starts 'S') sounds like a famous Yorkshire cricketer and maybe they will put one of those blue plaques outside the house saying 'This is the birth place of Sidney Sxxxx who played cricket for Yorkshire and England'......his dad can dream anyway! :lol:Click to expand...

LOL You could always put the plaque up (without the cricket bit) anyway and see if anyone removes it in years to come .... if the plaque is there then they might just assume that it's someone famous and leave it there :rofl:


----------

